# Pine River (Qld) Saturday 26th August



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh no Ross, not another shabby Queensland Saturday morning! Looked like a lovely morning. That Trumpeter must have towed the kayak around a bit! :shock:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I've had a few days like that Ross. BoM says stay inside when the conditions are perfect for an outside bash. At least you enjoyed a few hours on the water and got some lunch


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ross

Conditions were idyllic looking at the pics, and anytime out on the water is good time.

Enjoyed the pike and post composition in your pics, you even got a reflection mate :wink:

Got the kayaks loaded and the wind and showers are happening at the minute on the GC, so the weather has arrived late.

Tomorrow no fishing for me, just a 'cuppa and cleavage day' with my wife's young workmate on the Espri on Hinze Dam.. you have to do your bit at our age for the ladies :lol:


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Tony, it sounds like you guys went from winter (winter??) to summer overnight - well, we went the other way - and temps plummeted about 2 weeks ago - which was a relief after weeks of stiffling heat. The days are getting shorter though - and the cloud base is getting lower every day....just took this pic out of the lounge room window. Around 22 deg today. The Espri arrives on Monday - so hopefully I will get a chance to use it before winter sets in. Hope you guys get some much needed rain soon.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi ross, I.ve allways called thuse little buggers ock ocks :lol: more great piccies & report mate, well done.

Ho! Nick,  lokks lovely mate. What'll the frogs make of your sneaky little espri


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez Ross, with 4 species aboard you'd never know what was coming up next. Certainly a lucky dip water  8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Ross, looks like it was a great day on the water.

Do you know what species your bait thief is? He looks like, but is bigger than something my dad used to call a soldier fish, though my memory may be playing games with me as I haven't seen one in over 25 years.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day Ross, looks like you caught the flathead that I lost on Friday morning at the Pine River before the Deepwater bend. Just as he hit the surface he threw the sp. Congrats on a successful morning, it is a beautiful spot early in the morning. Will have to meet you there one morning for a fish.


----------

